# Do you currently raise chickens?



## Keith

Trying to get a feel for the community and how many are actively raising, how many in limbo, how many interested but not yet started.

For those in limbo and have not yet started, what obstacles do you have to overcome to start?

For those raising, words of encouragement for beginners would be great.


----------



## mamadice

*Haven't raised in a while...*

We haven't had chickens in quite some time, but are planning on getting our kids back into it as soon as we can get our materials together for the coop.


----------



## SueEllen_k

We have raised a lot of chickens in the past. That was when we had acreage. We now live in the city, and are allowed to raise 3 chickens, all hens, no roosters. The city requires a "license", and they are labeled as pets. We have incubated, started with straight run chicks and bought pullets. My favorite is the Buff Orpingtons and we found a really great place to order them. The best part is that we don't have to order a minimum of 25 straight run, or pullets, but can order only 3. We won't get our little girls until the spring. We'll be building our coop also. I've seen some wonderful designs in this forum. Our Carpenter son will help his dad, or rather, he will probably build the coop by himself, cause dad is all thumbs when it comes to building... nevertheless, we will have a beautiful coop by the time our son is finished. He helped build the first one we ever had, and the second one almost by himself when he was about 14. Mighty handy to have a son who loves to build things.


----------



## vensik

Friends sister was moving back to the city and couldn't take her coop, so I am raising as of now.  It's been fun.


----------



## brighty

I currently am raising Bantam chickens.


----------



## PeterFromRutland

I have two R.I. red hens. Had six, four got the blood sucked out of them by a weasel. Also had three sextings, two male, one female. They got taken by a fox one day. After battening down the hatches on the coop we got a new rooster and six new barred rock hens. One turned out to be a rooster.

They still haven't started laying yet, which I'm starting to get concerned about. If I remember right we got them around April.


----------



## Terri_Espinoza

*Ready to start raising again*

We just moved out in the country and plan on start our own flock again. I like to keep a combination of layers and broody hens to hatch out more layers. I love to watch chickens wandering around the yard, it is so relaxing and peaceful. And you sure can't beat having free range eggs fresh every day!


----------



## ozenhouse

Currently have 2 isa brown hens about a year old that I raised from chicks. Matilda and Penelope (Henny penny). They are big fat hens that usually provide 2 x large eggs a day, even through the heat this summer. I live in the city and could have up to 3 more chickens but am not so sure about introducing more chickens to my 2 happy girls. I should probably stick to what I have since I would need to enlarge the hen house before adding more. Another project for next summer, so good for now.


----------



## thebrandons

We have had chicken for about the last 5 years. It is wonderful experience.
We currently have 23- 4 roosters (one that is blind) and 20 girls. All differnet breeds. Our roos are a bearded silkie, a non bearded silkie, a blue polish and a red laced blue wyandotte. The girls that we have are a speckled sussex, golden campine, salmon faverolles, barred rock, buff orpington, 2 polish (1 blue, 1 buff), ameracuana, 2 wyandottes, 2 d'uccles, jersey giant, australorp, blue andalusian, welsummer, lt brown leghorn, blue cochin, and a half silkie/half standard mutt. Yes, they are all named


----------



## sabrina_wilson

Currently keeping 5 hens that lay beautiful brown eggs in my backyard coop. 1 Rhode Island red, 3 Black Australorps, 1 Speckled Hen ! loving this life!


----------



## OthalaAcres

We have been raising Dominique and Silkie chickens since 2002 and Narragansett turkeys since 2003 (we still have one of our ORIGINAL turkey hens, too! She's a spry old lady who has been laying and raising babies right up until last year... I think she finally decided to retire this year. ) We also have a few Buff Chanteclers and Easter Eggers as egg chickens, along with one big broiler hen who I kept to cross with our Dominique roos to raise some meat birds that can forage. I accidentally created a great "designer breed" chicken a few years back, that I call a "Silkinique" (like the "labradoodles" and "cockapoos" in the dog world) ... they are a Silkie/Bantam Dominique cross. Usually they are barred, blue or sometimes even splash, and usually have 5 toes, feathered feet, a crest, and hard feathers (softer and fuller than a full Dominique's feathers, but not Silkie feathered). They seem to combine the best qualities of both breeds. They can either have dark skin or light skin. Everyone that I have rehomed them with raves about how cute, friendly and personable they are. Every year I hatch out a half dozen or so for pets, because I've gotten requests for them. We have a couple pet ones that we also kept, and they make some of the best pet chickens!


----------



## secovalleyranch

*soy-free, non-GMO feeds*

I have a small flock of egg laying breeds. I object to offering feed containing soy due to its high levels of phytic acid that reduces assimilation of minerals, trypsin inhibitors that interfere with protein digestion and may cause pancreatic disorders, and phytoestrogens that disrupt endocrine function and have the potential to cause infertility and to promote breast cancer in adult women that consume foods containing them. Other than that, its a great source of cheap protein.

I have an even stronger objection to feeding forage or grain products from genetically modified plants for a myriad of reasons.

A common substitute for soy protein is fish meal (sunflower seed is also high in protein but prohibitively expensive due to its popularity in cooking oils and biofuels). Animal Welfare Approved http://www.animalwelfareapproved.org/ objects to the use of fish meal in livestock feeds due to the likelihood of catching endangered Menhaden "_Most fishmeal is not produced as a by-product of catching fish for human consumption, and millions of tons of fish - including menhaden and other valuable prey species such as sand eels_". That leaves me with few options for commercially available feed. I've been buying Coyote Creek Certified Organic Soy-free Layer mash ($840per ton). The Coyote Creek feed contains sustainably sourced fish meal. I recently learned Producers Cooperative in Bryan custom blends a feed that does not contain corn or soy. They use primarily milo and wheat germ for protein. Those grains do not yet have a GMO variety on the market. The feed is also supplemented with fish meal (don't know if it is a sustainable source) and a little alfalfa (don't know if the source is GMO or not), flax and vitamin/mineral. The price is $15.60 per bag ($624 per ton). They have the option of pelletizing or pressing the feed into crumble, which prevents a lot of waste, but the minimum order is 2 tons. I really only have storage capacity for one ton, so would be interested in splitting an order with others next time I need feed. The Producers feed grain content is non-GMO by default of their selected grains, but is mixed in the same hoppers they use for their conventional feeds, so will contain traces of GMO products, and none of which are Certified Organic, but saving over $200 per ton and having the option of a pelletized feed is attractive. I'm guessing I will be running low on feed in September. Is anyone in the Central Texas area interested in splitting an order?

Other non-GMO options I'm aware of are H&H Old Fashioned Feeds (soy free) Burnet $16.90 per 50#($676 per ton), and Hiland Naturals available at McQueeney Mill in Seguin (contains soy) $29.50 per bag ($1180 per ton--yikes!) Woerner Feed in Fredericksburg sells the same feed for $27 per bag. This is a powdery mash.

More info on the dangers of soy http://www.westonaprice.org/soy-alert/
More info on the dangers of GMO's http://www.theatlantic.com/health/a...-danger-of-genetically-modified-foods/251051/
http://www.responsibletechnology.org/gmo-dangers
http://farmandranchfreedom.org/gmo


----------



## markhorsley68

Hi,I currently have 2 blue haze hens,2 ginger nut ranger hens,2 silkie hens,2 brahma hens,2 cuckoo pekin hens and a turkey hen,also I'm collecting 2 silver laced Wyandotte bantams on Saturday,I'm thinking of getting a cockerel next to complete my flock,space isn't an issue but I'm hoping to come across a breed of cockerel that isnt going to crow constantly,I know every cockerel is different but is there a certain breed that is relatively quieter than others?Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## dobro_harp

HI,
I am new here and started out this spring getting chicks from Sand Hill Pres. ( 38 mix of chicks) and Cackle Hatchery with 10 Red sex link 5 Easter Eggers and 1 Maran Roo. Turned out to have 14 from Sand Hill to be Roos.. I found homes for all but 3 of my roosters which I will keep. 1 Gold and 1 Black Polish and the Maran. Ended up with 2 Aubran Sumata hens, 3 Black Leghorn hens, one that looks like a barred rock, 1 looks like a Black Australop, 1 looks like a white leghorn. I have a total of 26 hens now. I has started laying green eggs. (not sure who tho)


----------



## rogerb16

I raised twenty Rhode Island Reds from peeps, all survived for over two years. They are very productive egg layers. They are all hens and very easy to care for. I gave them to my neighbor who already raises turkeys and chickens. They are all doing fine, and he has roosters so they now have chicks. We have a major coyote problem and an active red-tailed hawk colony. The hens stayed in a chain link dog pound at night and grazed during the day over an acre. I plan to renovate their coop and add improvements like a rain water capture, automatic watering system. Also, I am going to put the next flock in a building that is off the ground and the floor will have to be sealed against rodent/snake entry. I really enjoyed caring for the girls, except for when we had almost two feet of snow on the ground. They are great recyclers of kitchen scraps and loved foraging for wild food as well as Purina Layena. I am still harvesting the manure/wood chip waste that has composted for close to a year- it's great on the garden. I am looking forward to my next flock and making their care more user friendly with what I learned from the first flock.


----------



## dademoss

I have not yet started raising chickens, but the forum is a great resource as I plan.


----------



## jwclevelandoh

We currently have 39 chickens and 14 rabbits 3 dogs 2 cockatiels 1 turtle and 4 daughtersI have been raising chickens all my life we just have always had chickens and rabbits. And other things but always chickens and rabbits. We name very few because once it gets a name it becomes a pet and we don't eat pets 
 Butch & Family. From the Urban farm


----------



## Marthab53

I have raised Chickens for over 50 years and this is what I have at the moment, But that is always changing.
14 Orpington’s (Blue, Lavender, Splash, Lemon Cuckoo, Buff.
2 Barred Rocks
6 Bantam Ameraucana
21 Bantam Cochins-Millie, Calico, Gold Laced,, Mottled etc.
17 Polish large fowl and Bantam plus.
63 Chicks that I have hatched in the last Month half of those are a few days old to 2 weeks old. (29 of the chicks are Polish chicks


----------



## colum

We have around 60 hens 6 rabbits and four dogs . I am going to do a clean out in a few weeks and then restock over the next few months . I will be looking new breeds so some advice will be asked soon


----------



## DoneDeere

Hi my user name is "DoneDeere" and I recently retired from my job. I live in a development and one neighbor has chickens and now I would like some as well. I like the Bantam chickens due to small yards and perhaps a bit easier to keep in a fenced yard area. any thoughts are bantams easier that full size chickens to raise/ We had chickens when I was a kid but mom did most of the work.


----------



## BarackOBrahma

I have 12 hens and 1 Dark Brahma rooster.


----------



## aamirghanchi

*4 chickens*

2 Americauna hens over 1 year old
2 Golden-sex-link hens 4+ months old


----------



## KLSGrem

Have never had chickens, but hope to before long. Hubby grew up on a small dairy farm and his grandmother raised the chickens.
We've just moved to Louisiana and are working to make the 120 year old house that he grew up in, livable again. There is a ton of work (wish there was a ton of money, too, haha) to be done before we can get to a chicken coop though. A working kitchen (it is currently an EMPTY-of-everything room), and a working bathroom are minimum priorities.

In the meantime, I am trying to learn all I can about homesteading in general.

Right now, I think I would like a mix of Buff Orpingtons, Barnvelder, Delaware, Maran, Penedesenca, and Welsummer. (Obviously my hubby prefers brown eggs!) While it's easy to find 'cold hardy' breeds though, I'd like to get breeds which will do well free ranging in this summer heat the south has been having.

Thanks for this forum! I'll check back as often as I can. )


----------



## ssweatman

We currently have 28 chickens and 8 ducks. I am trying to hatch quail eggs.


----------



## fundabug

I grew up in a predominately farming family and we had chickens for eggs and meat. We also raised all our own hogs, cattle, and produce. After living in "the city" for employment reasons the wife and I were finally able to get our little slice of America in 2008. We bought a foreclosed farm house & property that, needless to say, needed a lot of work since it had sat abandoned for several years. After making the house comfortable & livable, Clearing land for growing our own produce, and having our daughter, we are finally able to start moving onto livestock. Chickens were our first choice. I'm in the process of building a chicken coop/ tractor, but it's slow going right now. Trying to keep all the veggies alive during a level two drought, working a full time job, and having a two year old really eats up my free time. Hopefully by fall I will have my coop built and a nice little flock of laying hens.....Hopefully. Love this site, it's given me a wealth of good info. Thanks.


----------



## Ruffchicken

I've got 4 girls which started out as an experiment. 1 rir, 2 barred rocks and a leghorn. All four are great layers. I love the little attitudes!!! My garden is planted on top of the hen house... When I've got time I'll share more about my home... The Thomas Thicket


----------



## FrankieT

*Long Riveranch, Covington LA*

Not sure what to say, not really proficient at this , never join or posted anything before..so here goes. I currently am raising chicken BB REDS in a tractor coop and have several rhode Island reds roaming the ranch, and sleep with the goats and horses ( the ranch is heavily wooded) and I have no idea where they are lying their eggs. I guess the local wildlife will be well fed.


----------



## creeperolie

I am hoping to get chickens in a few months, but I am currently saving up


----------



## Ryan

I currently have approx. 20 buff orphington hens and 16 welsummer hens, did not have any roosters for past 2 years but have raised 1 buff orphington male and 1 welsummer male so that I can start hatching my own off in my incubator(which is currently in use hatching off Royal Palm turkeys) next year.


----------



## lmorto02

Currently have 27 bantam chickens. Some are cochins, but the others are "mixed"! They are crosses from a BB red & a Japanese bantam, & they are so cute! Mine are strictly pets! We have a special made, 3 section coop (which is actually chain-link fencing), covered with standard chicken wire. I have been doing this for about a year~I raise my own chicks. I've learned a lot from them & do a lot of reading about what they need, what types of diseases affects them, etc. Too many people think having chickens are no big deal~you just feed & water them & that's it! SOOO not true!! Just love my chicks!!


----------



## ramp45

We have 3 Americaunas, 2 Black Jersy Giants, 3 White Leghorns, 1 Barred Rock. 5 are over a year old and 4 are 4 mo. old. My yr old Americauna will lay more than one egg a day most days. My yr old WLH hasn't laid an egg yet and probably won't now. She's a sweetie though so I can't get rid of her. They are so fun to watch.


----------



## CathyCountry

When we found out (in February) that our city had passed an ordinance allowing up to 6 hens, we ran right out and got them. We've got 2 "Production Red", 2 "California White" and 2 Australorps. All are great layers and good pets. The Reds and the Australorps won't let me out of the pen without petting them or picking them up, but the Whites tend to keep their distance more. I would never have guessed that chickens could have such personalities, either; we know who's who by the way they act. Raising chickens is fun!


----------



## Jody

I love having chickens! We always lived 'in town' before and I've always loved seeing chickens in pictures in front of farm houses etc. We bought some property out of town, had a house built and the first chance I got, I bought 6 day old chicks. We didn't have a coop at the time, but with them being so small, it gave my husband time to build a small chicken coop. We've had chickens ever since and that was 24 years ago. We did get a rooster and had fun raising some babies with the broody hens. We've gone a few years now without a rooster, so we just got a new silkie rooster a month ago, maybe next year we'll try raising some little silkies again. We have 8 silkie hens, 4 silverlaced wyandottes, 2 americaunas and 2 cuckoo marans. I will have chickens for as long as I can take care of them, chickens are addictive!! I collect chicken stuff for inside my house too!!! Our coop is decorated inside too for them. They have a large fenced yard and get to free-range outside of their yard when we are out to supervise them. So nice to have such fresh eggs and we give our neighbours eggs too. I just couldn't imagine life without chickens now.


----------



## deadlyprincess

*Back into it*

Had 4 layers that were taken by fox at last country town, set to go again with fox proof (I hope ) enclosure, would love to get the free chicks to add to new flock.


----------



## tomdelaney76

*New hens settling in*

Have had my four ladies for 3 weeks now, no eggs yet.I have two black rocks and two speckledys, they are unite cheeky birds and poop a lot, they have the freedom of the garden and a seem happy enough. Just wimaiting for our first egg. Fingers crossed


----------



## ttackanderson

This is our first flock. We currently have ten 7 week old pullets and one 6 week old pullet. We chose a variety of breeds for our flock. Australorp, Easter Egger, Buff Orpington, Rhode Island Red, Barred Plymouth Rock, Partridge Rock, Speckled Sussex, Welsummer, Silver Laced Wyandotte, White Crested Black Polish and a Silver Laced Polish.

They all were named after Disney/Pixar characters. My daughter and I love them very much, and my husband has been coming around. When he thinks nobody is looking, i can hear him talking to them and petting them too! 

I'd love to talk more with others about their flock! Especially those with 4-H experience!!


----------



## footprint

*What to do*

My dogs are playing with my chickensThe only thing is they don't know how to 
Play nice
How do I stop this


----------



## yenards

Hi all i found this site when looking for different treatments to get rid of mites and lice . been great advice . still a novice so please share any tips


----------



## yenards

Iv used a squirt of water in a little water pistol when they get to energetic and a command word like "leave" only had to do it a few times and it worked well might need to teach them one at time for a start. hope thats some help


----------



## Egons

I have 2 Black Australorps brooding at the moment. One has 7 chicks already, 5 black and 2 reds, The reds are from a buff sussex hen that had fertilised eggs that I slipped under the Blackie. I am dividing the run now into seperate areas so that I can try and keep the correct rooster with the nominated hens. I want to breed them pure .


----------



## Terrib

Photos of the coop and run. Coop is next to the shed. Shed painted to match coop, then the house sided to match them both. Yeah, its a sickness.


----------



## Jojocag

*Love our chicks*

We have just started raising chicks. Our flock consists of....2 RIR, 1 Buff Orpington, 1 Cochin, 1 Sultan and 1 Amerucana. These girls are about 14 wk old. We also have some 3 wk olds - 2 Silkie and 2 Blue Laces Red Wyandottes.
We love our chicks!


----------



## UncleJoe

Been raising chickens for 5 years. Right now we have 16. At the peak in 2010 we had about 50. Then the fox families moved in and decimated the flock.We were down to 8. Took me a few days to figure it out but when I did, I started getting up before dawn and saw how they were getting in the run. For the next few days I got up before the sun and sat in the coop with the .22 and watched them move in. End of problem. 

Chickens are the easiest livestock to raise once you have a good secure place to keep them.


----------



## Sundancers

We have had chickens, of one kind or another for over 25 years now ... (man does that make me feel old!)


----------



## stu-hens

Hi. I had hens growing up as a teenager,started with a couple of layers which went on to a ripe old age of 6 and 7.Added bantams first pekin and then crossbred similar to ancona,much to neighbours disgust as i bred and produced 3 pekin cockerals and an ancona which competed ,after complaints had to give them away.

Many years later......i'm now in my 40's decided i would get a couple of hens for the garden,ended up bringing home 4 point of lay hybrids in feb last year sussex star,speckled star,amber star and a goldline(which became margot,smudge,snoopy and nugget.)

Its been a fun year of ups and downs,with snoopy loosing half her beak (grew back after lots of tlc and separation) going broody twice.And getting through one of the worst winters we've had for ages.

Unfortunately i lost one,the sussex star last weekend to an unknown disease,so 3 left but still going strong and plenty of fresh eggs.

Would love more but have limited space


----------



## aandemom

Hi! Haven't posted before so I thought I'd start here. My family just started raising chickens! Our girls (there are seven) are 5 weeks old. They are amazing creatures! It is so much fun to sit and watch them. We are still working on the coop and run and am hoping we are done in the next two weeks. They need to go outside!


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

*Two years now*

We got day old chicks from a hatchery about two years ago. City Ordinances only permit 12 hen and no roosters. We've met some great people thru facebook and forums like this and now we hatch eggs for others and have been able to acquire some "better' chickens. We also accompany friends when they go to poultry shows.

~Kimberly


----------



## Mahonri

I grew up with chickens but didn't have them again until just over 4 years ago.

I have a nice 8X10 coop that has 15 hens in it and an AC unit as we live in Phoenix.

I have two grow out pens... each is 8X8. I have five in one and 10 in the other.

I'll be selling 10 out of the 30.

Currently I have 5 W/BW purebred Ameraucanas, 12 Icelandics, 2 leghorns, 4 Easter Eggers, a SLW, a Barred Rock, a Production Red, a black Sumatra, a French Black Copper Marans, an Australorp and a Blue Copper Olive Egger. The Sumatra and SLW will be sold on Saturday.

15 are not at laying age yet, so here in the summer I'm getting about 4 eggs a day out of 15 hens. Not bad for temps over 105 most days.


----------



## Lady_Alia

Mahonri said:


> I grew up with chickens but didn't have them again until just over 4 years ago.
> 
> I have a nice 8X10 coop that has 15 hens in it and an AC unit as we live in Phoenix.
> 
> I have two grow out pens... each is 8X8. I have five in one and 10 in the other.
> 
> I'll be selling 10 out of the 30.
> 
> Currently I have 5 W/BW purebred Ameraucanas, 12 Icelandics, 2 leghorns, 4 Easter Eggers, a SLW, a Barred Rock, a Production Red, a black Sumatra, a French Black Copper Marans, an Australorp and a Blue Copper Olive Egger. The Sumatra and SLW will be sold on Saturday.
> 
> 15 are not at laying age yet, so here in the summer I'm getting about 4 eggs a day out of 15 hens. Not bad for temps over 105 most days.


Is the Sumatra a hen or rooster? What's its temperament like? Does it get along with others? How does it do in a confined space?

I've been thinking about getting one but everything I've read suggests that would be a bad idea.


----------



## Leebee

I had a broody silkie hen and set 12 fertile eggs under her from a friend's flock. Unfortunately they were at different stages of incubation and once a few hatched mum didn't want to set any more. Ended up with 3 chicks - the cat got one but two survived, a hen and a rooster. They're grown now and Jetski the rooster is gorgeous and done his job. This time when Mum went broody I took the eggs out each day and turned them daily until there were 7 eggs. 7 live chicks incubated, one didn't make it out of the egg, and another strangled on mum's feather, gotta put that down to natural selection!. So, this time - 5 live chicks from 7 eggs, gotta be happy with that


----------



## dobro_harp

Hi, I too live in the south. Mississippi to be exact. Can we say HOT??!!!  I give them froze ripe tomatos, grapes, cold watermelon, and cantalope. They love it and it keeps them cool from the inside. I have a mix of chickens red sex links, easter eggers, polish, sumatra, leghorns. A really good app you can download is called Pickin Chicken that might help you deside on breeds.


----------



## Energyvet

Thank you for the great new app information. I'm just putting things together now. I'm looking for a good multi chicken medium size coop that will work in my yard. Currently dealing with divorce and this is keeping me sane and moving forward. Most coops I see are too small and my guess is they peck if too crowded. So I want to be sure to have enough space. I'll be working with pickin chicken now too.


----------



## CMCLB

When the Army sent us to KS I knew it was time we start living our country dream! We rented a farmhouse with several outbuildings, & a barn with a coop. We had 12 chicks, (RIR, Plymouth Rock, Production Red, & Bared Rock) in a brooder in the mud room before we moved in. In a week we added 6 more (White Rock & red sex-link). Then, I learned about Guineas! I started with 7 Pearl & lost one this week. (freak fly-strip accident, heart breaking!). Then, I learned about Muscovy Ducks! We have 12 now & my husband loves them. All our birds are dual purpose & we've eaten 4 Roos so far. We have 50 Cornish Roasters ready in 3 weeks. The ducks & Guineas are voracious insect eaters. It's been a fun 3 months so far!! (PS. Our hens aren't laying yet but I want more!!)


----------



## dobro_harp

Sorry to hear about your divorce. I have been thru 2 myself. There is life after and it is a better one.  Found one now who loves me (going on 16 years with him). The chickies will be intertaining for sure! We gave up finding one and built one ourselves. MUCH cheaper. Remember if you do not have anyone to help if you take one step at a time maybe only 1 hole dug or 1 board nailed a day you can do it. Measure twice cut once!


----------



## Roslyn

I currently have just under 30 chickens, 6 are roosters and the rest are a mixed flock of Rocks, RIR and Arauconas. They range in age from 6 1/2 years down to 2 1/2 years. I've been keeping chickens for about 10 years on two different properties, they are fenced, but have about 1/8 of an acre to free range.


----------



## Napapioneerwoman

We started our first flock in February with chicks just a few days old. We have a Wellsummer, Jersey Black giants, Rhode Island Reds, an Americauna, and our mystery girl. She's all white and lays greenish blue eggs. Shortly after that, we adopted a buff orpington who was too nice for her own good. She was being pecked by her own flock and made the transition to our beautifully. She's the momma now and we have a flock of good natured girls. Our babies have just started laying and it's so exciting to get a few eggs a day now. My daughter, age 9, is mainly in charge of the "girls". She's becoming an urban farm girl.


----------



## wildbird

Yes I have 4, did have 6 butsomething got 2..broke my heart. not laying as of yet. there all most 6 months old..been watchen and waiting for my eggs..lol..love chickens!!


----------



## KLSGrem

Keith said:


> Trying to get a feel for the community and how many are actively raising, how many in limbo, how many interested but not yet started.
> 
> For those in limbo and have not yet started, what obstacles do you have to overcome to start?
> 
> For those raising, words of encouragement for beginners would be great.


Time, a coop, and someplace to buy healthy chickens. I think I'd like to get pullets, but if I have to start with chicks, hopefully I've read enough to get me through.


----------



## wastintime202

I currently have 8 hens..three are only 9 weeks old so not laying yet..4 Amercauna..1 Barred Rock..2 red sex links..1 black sex link..Love my hens!!


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

We have been keeping chickens for about 15 years now. We have had as many as 50 at a time, but that's just too much for the two of us. We currently have 12, hens and roosters.
We have had at one time or another Orpingtons, Welsummers, Marans, Faveroles, Aracaunas, and probably some I forgot. The wife's the chicken wrangler, I'm just Mr. Fixit.
I sure do enjoy fresh eggs.


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

I just started raising chickens.. I got my silkies. I want a pair of seramas too.


----------



## arboyer

I have about 20 hens, Rhode Island Reds, Buff Opringtons, and Austrolops.


----------



## markhorsley68

Well I finally did it,went to a poultry supplier today to collect 2 silver laced Wyandotte bantams and came away with a pair of show standard Sumatran bantams,both are pure black,no red on their faces and no wattles,fantastic looking cockerel and he's only 12 weeks old....£25 for the pair..bargain!...and the Wyandottes are beautiful!


----------



## Energyvet

I think we need a like button.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

Energyvet said:


> I think we need a like button.


There is a Like button. Just click on the *like this post* at the bottom left corner . Right beside the thumbs up icon.


----------



## Energyvet

I'm using an iPhone 4 and I don't see anything in either corner on any of the pages. I'll keep looking but... Nada. Just saying.


----------



## cogburn

I'm also on iPhone 4, if to click on persons name a screen pops up with a place To "check" a box, and quote, etc. is that the like option possibly? I'll post pic.


----------



## duffy64

I think there is nothing grander than sitting on my swing chair and watching the girls run from here to there...or when i lift things they put their heads right in there toget the fat juicy worms or and bugs.....i miss having my chickens...... im starting out again..but am a single parent that needs the materials as cheap and i can do it..to have that experience again...i would love some ideas to help me get started to having a good hen house and chicken and run....


----------



## Energyvet

I found done good plans on line if your handy. I also found prefab at Sams club. Maybe you're a member. Nextag and eBay and Petco also have coops. You have to google chicken coops and see what you end up with. Someone in the chat rooms suggested an App called Pickin Chicken that was a great resource for me to get to know breeds. I'm just starting out too after a divorce. My son is 19 and he thinks I'm crazy but he had to hold the baby chicks when he went to the store with his Grandpa. Chickens are just the best birds. This is an awesome site too. Excellent people here.


----------



## Energyvet

Thank you cog burn. I just saw your post. I'll try that.


----------



## havasu

I really miss having chickens but in a sense, they are like children. They are always in need of something and now that I am retired, I plan on vacationing as much as possible. That is, until my body gives out!


----------



## Energyvet

Start doing yoga every day. You will be surprised at how much strength you can regain. And the aches and pains go away and your balance improves. Every day is better with yoga in it. Yoga is just a self care system - so take care of yourself.


----------



## kellikaye

Just started April of this year. We have red and gold sex links and tinted tetras that we got at tractor supply. 23 all together. They have been laying eggs for a couple months now. We get little over a dozen everyday. I have given some away and sold a couple dozen. We are now figuring the best way to sell on a regular basis. Thinking about putting a sign in front of the house when we are home and word of mouth. Right now we have like 8 dozen in the frig that we need to sell. chicken raising has been quite an adventure. I have learned soooo much about chickens. Also has been quite costly. But I sure love my girls!!!


----------



## Riverdale

We have had chickens for the past 7 years

Currently we have 2 'roos (Barred Rock and Buff Orp) and 15 hens a mix of RIR, Buff Orps, Barred Rocks, Black Austrolopes, Easter egger and ISA Browns.

We normally (not this year but usually) get 50-75 CornishX straight run for 'freezer camp'. Next year, we are planning on hatching out some chicks, and maybe get 50 or so cockeral chicks from a hatchery.


I have a goal of getting into heritage turkeys in the next 3-5 years.


----------



## roosterbullets

Started Chicken Ranching last year,have a total of 12 hens,6 from last year and 6 that should be laying in another few weeks. Very rewarding. Paulie the Head Rooster


----------



## Homegirl

City girl transplanted to the country 8 years ago. A few years back a feral Barred Rock hen laid eggs on a bookcase in an outbuilding. I could not help myself, I had to see that she had food and water for her hatch. SHe produced some beautiful bantam babies. (daddy?) I traded them for some larger girls, Leghorn, Ameracauna, Black Astrolorp,Golden Reds, One handsome Leghorn roo. Our two latest additions, a White Crested Black Polish and a Salmon Faverolles. Beautiful! I love watching them, they provide endless hours of entertainment and a re pretty goo garden helpers. Any time I can talk chicken, I am happy. Also a member of a local group, Asheville City Chickens.


----------



## cogburn

I have 10 layin hens, and over 60 chicks from 5-17 weeks old..


----------



## crossbonesdennis

I have 6 that I bought as chicks in April.


----------



## Woolval

Currently I am not raising any chickens. I joined this forum to learn from those who ARE raising their own chickens so when I make the move into my own coop I'll have some knowledge. This is an awesome blog, I'm finding lots of good information... never knew there were so many different breeds! I did tell a friend of this blog and he said he has joined. He just started raising his own chickens, so I'm looking forward to hearing his progress. My house is in a HOA that doesn't allow "livestock", but I border a neighbor who's property isn't in our HOA, so I may ask him if I could build a coop on his side of my fence. Ha!! Take that HOA!! There is a tree that would provide shade for the summer heat (I live in Ocala, Fl.) that I think would be a good location. Next, I've got to convince my wife that this is a good idea. Maybe I need to learn more recipes from eggs... 

Thanks to those who are raising chickens for taking the time to post. It is helping me, someone who has absolutely no experience raising chickens.


----------



## gal_amy

Hi to all. We have raised chickens off and on for over 20 years...in town or in the country. In fact We are eating one of our own tonight


----------



## megansm

*Tassie chooks*

My four girls and I currently have 4 hens and have recently accuired a rooster. We have raised 2 chicks and plan more in the future. We have been lucky enough to get furtile eggs and allowed Ms 'clucky' mother hen to do her thing. We are hoping the weather will start to improve and some laying will begin again. The chickens are raised in a back yard coop with a home made run. They are allowed 'free-range' most afternoons. We feed them table scraps and chicken layer stuff. The rooster is newly acquired from the local highschool farm. He seems to be getting on well with the girls but we feel our run will need to be expanded once we can get out and do it .We enjoy chicken keeping, collecting the eggs, watching them scratch etc . I have always have a chicken of some sort in my garden, they are fantastic.


----------



## gtravisano

*gtravisano*

I have 6orphbuff 3 black sexlinks and 3 black copper morans


----------



## lowery014

We raise Cuckoo Marans for the most part, we do have a few other types of laying hens. But only hatch the Cuckoos Marans.. We have 22 hens at this time.


----------



## Lonnie

We started out in February with 5 Buckeye crosses and are now down to 2...sigh 3 mortalities to a dog that just doesn't understand that they are not for playing tug o war with... tried tying one around his neck but that didn't last long... made him live in the coop with them for a month and thought we had him broke then he killed Denise's favorite hen so now the chickens are free ranging and the dog spends his days in the chicken pen. I fear it is a one way walk into the desert for him, if he kills the neighbors stock it won't be pretty. Can't take that chance.


----------



## AmyR

I currently have 2 hens. We have a rhode island red and a wellsummer. They are just over 2 years old now. We had a barred rock that died this past spring. She had an egg yolk peritonitis. It was very sad. But, I would not trade the time we had with her. . Chickens really are the best pets!!


----------



## Julienkc

I raise EE's, d'uccles, call ducks, runner ducks, and my lilac mutt turkeys. I also have a couple of geese for watchdogs and babysitters.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

We have Buckeyes and Delaware Blue's in SW Ohio....if you are a Buckeye owner or breeder you might want to check out our Facebook Group;

http://www.facebook.com/groups/126598094076064/


----------



## egglady

I can't seem to give up keeping chickens. At the moment I have one of my original flock that I purchased as day old chicks, way back in 2001! She is a gray ameracauna, and even though she hasn't laid an egg in years, she continues with good health. This breed is awesome, they can withstand the cold and the heat extremes we have here in the interior of British Columbia, Canada. My other old ameracauna mix just hatched out seven chicks, a gift from a friend of mine. They were "pot luck", so far it looks like two buffs, two americaunas, and three copper marans. I can't wait to see chocolate brown eggs mixed in with the blue! I also have one rooster and 14 freebie brown egg layers roaming around our acreage, they are scrawny but willing, and a lot of fun to have around.


----------



## oakwood

We always have a few chicks , growers , breeders, layers and eggs in the incubator .


----------



## Energyvet

Since you're in Canada, you might be interested in CLUCK on Facebook. They're a Canadian Chicken group. Also nice folks.


----------



## auntyb

I've raised chickens for many years now, taking a year or two break a couple times in between. Early this spring I bought some broiler chicks and raised those for our freezer. I also raised some broad breasted white turkeys for the freezer. I have a couple dozen or so Rhode Island Reds for the eggs, and I might just start hatching some of those to use for meat instead of ordering the broilers again. I've heard you get tastier meat from slower-growing chickens and I'd like to find out! I'll do the same with the turkeys. I also have Bourbon Red turkeys. They're beautiful! As soon as I get a chance I'll be posting more pictures on this website. We have raccoon and different wild animals here in Minnesota who use to like to 'break in' to my hen house and kill my birds, but a couple years ago I started keeping a radio on inside the coop 24 hours a day and I haven't had a preditor problem since!...Knock on wood! Ha,ha!


----------



## auntyb

PeterFromRutland said:


> I have two R.I. red hens. Had six, four got the blood sucked out of them by a weasel. Also had three sextings, two male, one female. They got taken by a fox one day. After battening down the hatches on the coop we got a new rooster and six new barred rock hens. One turned out to be a rooster.
> 
> They still haven't started laying yet, which I'm starting to get concerned about. If I remember right we got them around April.


In my experience, it can take 6 months before hens start laying eggs, so I wouldn't get too worried yet!


----------



## Energyvet

Hey AuntyB, that's a wonderful idea. I'm going to try that. Great idea.


----------



## cogburn

I've got a radio playing 24/7, have for years.. And haven't had a problem yet.. The 2 polecats night before last were just crossin my property I believe...


----------



## Brooksidesue

Hi, sorry for not posting sooner. I had back surgery this past summer so was not on the computer too much. 
I am new to having chickens and have had to rely on friends and the Internet for a lot of information.
A friend gave us a rooster and hen pair, then we purchased 10 young hens from the feed store where we buy our horse feed; they call them commercial layers (wish they had a better name for them). Within about six weeks they were all laying. One hen died from unknown causes; my husband found her gone one evening when he went to close their door for the night, she was outside, no sign of trauma, no blood etc. From the beginning, one of the other hens was being picked on (not the one who died), and it was the only one that was very friendly and let us pick her up and pet her from the very beginning; we named her Daisy. Well one day, I went outside to find Daisy hobbling on one leg and with a bloody comb and feathers plucked out of her back. Poor girl  Had to keep her separated until she could walk again (took about six weeks for her to heal pretty good). Tried to reintroduce her to the flock, one day later, re-injured leg and same thing, bloody comb, feathers plucked and this time bloody under one wing. ( Brought her inside, kept her in her own "apartment" for another 4-6 weeks, then started letting her outside with us while we did barn chores (we have horses and a goat), always under supervision. She followed us around like a puppy, dug for worms, ate fresh grass; she had it better than the other hens lol! Last Saturday morning, I went in the barn to let Daisy out of her apartment and she was not getting up, she just lay there, fully awake, eyes bright, just not standing. I picked her up and put her on the floor in front of me and she lay back down, I knew something was wrong. I called the agricultural veterinarian and he said she most likely hurt it again jumping off her perch. She had not been using it till this point! That's the only thing we can figure. I have to lift her backside gently to clean the poop and check for an egg (she's laid four this past week), but the poop is all stuck in her vent and I don't know what to do to clean it, especially since I don't want to cause her more pain. I was wondering if a warm bath with epsom salts or some disinfectant wash (like the vets use on wounds to wash them)... It's a real mess back there. And my poor Daisy is still bright, greets us with a chirp, eats like a little piglet and drinks. The vet said I could dissolve an aspirin (childrens) in her water dish, that way she'd get a bit of anti-inflammatory in her. He also said I could give he a single drop of bute. Phenylbutazone is a analgesic/anti-inflammatory we use for horses. Her water and food dishes are just in front of her. She moves herself slightly by balancing with her wings and stretches out once in awhile. The vet said she may have injured her tendon (the equivalent to our achilles tendon) and it could take several weeks. I love that little hen so much, she's such a pet, and will try to make her as comfortable as possible, I just don't know how I can clean those fine feathers around her vent without hurting her more. Any ideas, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
BTW, we also recently introduced five young Rhode Island Red girls to the flock without any issues. Two have started to lay this past week.


----------



## amandahalterman

Brooksidesue said:


> Hi, sorry for not posting sooner. I had back surgery this past summer so was not on the computer too much.
> I am new to having chickens and have had to rely on friends and the Internet for a lot of information.
> A friend gave us a rooster and hen pair, then we purchased 10 young hens from the feed store where we buy our horse feed; they call them commercial layers (wish they had a better name for them). Within about six weeks they were all laying. One hen died from unknown causes; my husband found her gone one evening when he went to close their door for the night, she was outside, no sign of trauma, no blood etc. From the beginning, one of the other hens was being picked on (not the one who died), and it was the only one that was very friendly and let us pick her up and pet her from the very beginning; we named her Daisy. Well one day, I went outside to find Daisy hobbling on one leg and with a bloody comb and feathers plucked out of her back. Poor girl  Had to keep her separated until she could walk again (took about six weeks for her to heal pretty good). Tried to reintroduce her to the flock, one day later, re-injured leg and same thing, bloody comb, feathers plucked and this time bloody under one wing. ( Brought her inside, kept her in her own "apartment" for another 4-6 weeks, then started letting her outside with us while we did barn chores (we have horses and a goat), always under supervision. She followed us around like a puppy, dug for worms, ate fresh grass; she had it better than the other hens lol! Last Saturday morning, I went in the barn to let Daisy out of her apartment and she was not getting up, she just lay there, fully awake, eyes bright, just not standing. I picked her up and put her on the floor in front of me and she lay back down, I knew something was wrong. I called the agricultural veterinarian and he said she most likely hurt it again jumping off her perch. She had not been using it till this point! That's the only thing we can figure. I have to lift her backside gently to clean the poop and check for an egg (she's laid four this past week), but the poop is all stuck in her vent and I don't know what to do to clean it, especially since I don't want to cause her more pain. I was wondering if a warm bath with epsom salts or some disinfectant wash (like the vets use on wounds to wash them)... It's a real mess back there. And my poor Daisy is still bright, greets us with a chirp, eats like a little piglet and drinks. The vet said I could dissolve an aspirin (childrens) in her water dish, that way she'd get a bit of anti-inflammatory in her. He also said I could give he a single drop of bute. Phenylbutazone is a analgesic/anti-inflammatory we use for horses. Her water and food dishes are just in front of her. She moves herself slightly by balancing with her wings and stretches out once in awhile. The vet said she may have injured her tendon (the equivalent to our achilles tendon) and it could take several weeks. I love that little hen so much, she's such a pet, and will try to make her as comfortable as possible, I just don't know how I can clean those fine feathers around her vent without hurting her more. Any ideas, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> BTW, we also recently introduced five young Rhode Island Red girls to the flock without any issues. Two have started to lay this past week.


Could u bring her back inside and soak her, that might losen up the poopy, and then u could cut her feathers short back tree so it don't keep building up, if u soak her, I would keep her inside so she don't get sick, hope this helps..


----------



## fuzziebutt

You can use warm water to wash her butt in. When you get the poop off, put some mineral oil back there to keep more from sticking. I'd put her back in her apartment for awhile. And if you have to, pull the poo off. It may be hard to do, but if you don't, it could stop her up.


----------



## Brooksidesue

Thank you for the replies. I can bring her inside but it's not very cold out here yet and we have an insulated and heated room (have not used the heat yet). I will wash her in warm water and maybe sit her on a towel to absorb as much water as possible and then I can put her back in her apartment with a heat lamp directed toward her rear but a bit far away. My heart aches every time I think of her because I am so attached to this little hen. Some of my friends think I'm nuts, "it's a chicken!" they say, not a dog. Ever since I've had my flock, I've learned to appreciate chicken and how they behave. I had no idea one would win my heart like this though. I guess until you've been there you just don't understand eh! (Yes I'm Canadian ).
I really appreciate the responses, I will definitely let you know how we make out. Wish me luck!
Here she is in the back yard with my husband, he was turning over rocks to find her some goodies to eat. Here are a couple pics of Daisy, one was taken just a few days before she went totally lame, the other one is just a couple days ago. I hope you can see these pics, not sure how to do this...Do I need a hosting site?


----------



## build4scrap_free

currently have a small flock but steady getting bigger


----------



## ethel

We have 10 5 year old ladies. 2 Barred-rock and 8 Buff Orpingtons. They don't lay as much as they use to,we get a couple of dozen a week until they moult and now they won't lay until February or march but we love them. They are fun to watch running around the yard on bug control and they love going into the garden now that we opened the gates for them.

We are getting 6 new chicks this spring,hope the girls won't get too jealous!(we will raise them in a separate pen until they are big enough to mingle.


----------



## Bird_slave

Been raising them this time around for about 5 years now. Had chickens quite a few years ago, but life got too busy.

Chickens needs are basic - good predator proof shelter, quality food, fresh water, an observant eye to catch any problems early and love. That's it.


----------



## toybarons

I have kept chickens since 1998. Have just started to raise my own over the last 3 years. I raise standard White Crested Blue Polish and standard Houdans.


----------



## wyandottie

I have had chickens on and off since childhood. I am hooked!! I now have 40 - started out with buff orpingtons, black australorps, silver laced wyandottes, light brahmas and banty auracaunas. Many of my girls are crosses now as my only rooster is a brahma so I have some pretty interesting offspring . My favorite girl of all time (whiskers - in my pic) was a banty auracauna. She got snatched by a hawk last fall . My birds free range all over our property much to my husbands dismay. They love the hemlock mulch he uses in our planting beds!i have several years worth of chickens and continue to have a 50/50 ratio on pullets/roosters when I have someone setting. I just love my birds even tho I have 40 chickens and get maybe 6 eggs a day- lets face it- some of them are old!! I can't help my chicken addiction


----------



## Energyvet

Just enjoy them for being chickens. One bring me such joy the eggs are just a bonus.


----------



## realsis

I'm getting chickens just for pets. The eggs will be a bonus! I will spoil my chickens rotten! I even bought a chicken diaper so my girls can come inside from time to time.: )


----------



## billmckinstry

We got two hens to start with and then 5 more and enjoyed fresh eggs every day.
When one hen got clucky we bought 6 fertilised eggs and 4 chicks were hatched. A real mixed group with different mothers and fathers.
3 rosters ended their days  but we still have one silky hen.

As we are moving we gave away 3 some hens leaving us with 3 until the final move.

We will restock with new hens once settled in to our new location


----------



## ethel

We still raise our ladies.We have 9 now.Use to have 10. We lost one 2 weeks ago; her name was Eggatha. She was a little red Orphington who laid lots of large brown eggs.She was gentle and would come sit on your lap. We are not sure why she died. She got weaker and wouldn't eat or drink. She showed no signs of injury and her eyes were clear and her little comb stayed red till the end. Her poo looked clean and normal. 

She became weaker and weaker and we had her in a separate pen so the others would not pick on her. My husband would carry her to sunny parts of the yard where she could sit in the sun. At night he would carry her to her own nesting box. She went to sleep one evening and never woke up. She is now in our pet cemetery. She was almost 6 years old. A very dear, sweet hen.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Awww, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## da1214wic

I started rasing our chickens after my loving husband went to the store for bread and came back with 4 buff orph.(at this time he was out of work) i fell in love at first sight, well he then goes to local co op to get fed and comes home with 6 golden comets chicks, now we had no place for these babies, but of course he fixed everything, well a few weeks later he gets the call to go back to work and yep it was now my job to feed and care for 9 chickens. I didnt complain and in the long run caring for these took the empty place in my life of not having my 3 sons home anymore. I have to say, i believe these chickens saved my sanity.thats been 4 years now, and i am madly in love with having these feathered beauties to greet each morning, a few roosters have come and gone and we have so many eggs, it has been so worth it.so my title here is crazy chicken lady and I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Chandler_Chicken

*Organic Feed*

Hello

Organic feed in Phoenix Arizona was bringing my cost to over $5.00 per dozen until a local group of Phoenix Backyard Chicken Farmers started combining volume together. Now we order bulk feeds together and receive wholesale prices. It is saving me over $100 per month. I wanted to mention it, because I love saving this money and I thought others might want to know about it. This feed is USDA Certified Organic and most of the feeds seem to be non-soy or soy-free.

If you live near Phoenix AZ and want to save money, you'll probably like this link.
http://www.phoenixorganicfeed.com/prices.html


----------

